# My first clip-less pedals and shoes - what am I doing wrong!!



## Sunny Portrush (13 Feb 2014)

Hi,

I purchased a pair of shoes and pedals with the notion of going clip-less. I checked to see that both were compatible (ie they both say they are SPD) but for the life of me, I can`t seem to build them up as the wee screws are not long enough.

The shoes don`t have a recess so do I just build up the cleat on the flat bottom of the shoe or is it a case of buying slightly bigger screws.

I was going to try and attach some pics to help show what I mean but am not quite sure what do do, despite the fact I have done so already! Bear with me lol











I should point out that one of the small silver plates has been inserted in the mid-sole as per instructions - help!


----------



## hobbitonabike (13 Feb 2014)

Mine just came as a complete cleat which screwed to the shoe. These look like they need indepth instructions that all men would just ignore 

They look like spd-sl shoes to me as there seems to be no recess into the shoe but as I am no expert I could very well be wrong!!

I've not been much help really, have I??


----------



## ianrauk (13 Feb 2014)

The shoes do have holes/slots for the 2 bolt SPD system and you seem have the bolts in the right place. Have you tried using the black plates rather then the silver ones?

(pics are not all that clear on a computer monitor)


----------



## Spinney (13 Feb 2014)

Did you get them from a shop, or online?
If shop, might be easiest to take them back if you can and ask them!


----------



## Sunny Portrush (13 Feb 2014)

Thanks all - there was one instruction sheet with a series of diagrams and no written instructions - I`m not eveb sure i`m building the cleat the right way up lol. Shoes came from Sports Direct so I don`t think they will know. Is it just a case of needing longer bolts because once I built the cleat up and try to attach it, the bolts wont reach the housing under the shoe so to speak or can I put the sliver plate on the sole and build from there??


----------



## Diggs (13 Feb 2014)

Try this and apologies if you have already

If you number the parts 1 2 3 4 5 downwards:
Drop the Bolts (5) into bolt holders (3) which in turn fit in the recess of the cleats (3).
The other serrated side of the cleat (3) fits against the sole of the shoe.
I'm assuming the bolts (5) should then screw into the remaining black things with 2 holes (4) which sits in the shoe (possibly with/protected by the silver bit (1)


So try putting 5 into 3 into 2 and see if that fits into to shoe screwed against 4 (with 1 presumable as a bit of reinforcement in the shoe)


----------



## Spinney (13 Feb 2014)

Is it possible that the silver bits are not needed in all shoes?


----------



## Sunny Portrush (13 Feb 2014)

Diggs said:


> Try this and apologies if you have already
> 
> If you number the parts 1 2 3 4 5 downwards:
> Drop the Bolts (5) into bolt holders (3) which in turn fit in the recess of the cleats (3).
> ...



It may be a case that I don`t need "No 4 -bolt holders" as there are already bolt holders in the shoe - I`ll give it a whirl after tea - need some food to feed brain lol


----------



## nuttall1991 (13 Feb 2014)

As a matter of coincidence I ordered these exact shoes last night and are waiting to be fettled with when I get home, I'll keep you posted.


----------



## bikingdad90 (13 Feb 2014)

Does the silver plate that goes under the sole of the shoe have threaded holes to screw the screw into?

I had a black fixing plate that came with the shoe that looks like it's missing and you just have a silver spacer?


----------



## ColinJ (13 Feb 2014)

As far as I can see, you basically have the wrong type of shoes - sorry!

SPD cleats are supposed to be totally recessed into the sole of the shoe so you can walk about on them.

Like this ...


----------



## ianrauk (13 Feb 2014)

ColinJ said:


> As far as I can see, you basically have the wrong type of shoes - sorry!
> 
> SPD cleats are supposed to be totally recessed into the sole of the shoe so you can walk about on them.
> 
> ...




Wrong Colin.
Some road shoes you can use SPD MTB cleats.


----------



## ianrauk (13 Feb 2014)

Installing SPD MTB Cleats on road shoes video. May help


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0SZEdKSiy3k


----------



## ColinJ (13 Feb 2014)

ianrauk said:


> Wrong Colin.
> Some road shoes you can use SPD MTB cleats.


I'm not saying that you can't bolt them on, but without recesses for the cleats, aren't you just going to be standing on chunks of metal off the bike, slipping about on tiled floors, and wrecking the cleats?

Also - I find that the 'pontoons' either side of the cleat help to stabilise the foot on the SPD pedal. Without them, I think the shoe would rock about when pedalling.

Having said that - I have never tried SPD cleats on road shoes.


----------



## ColinJ (13 Feb 2014)

PS If you can convince me that it is a good idea, I might take the Look cleats off my SIDI road shoes and try SPDs on them!


----------



## ianrauk (13 Feb 2014)

ColinJ said:


> PS If you can convince me that it is a good idea, I might take the Look cleats off my SIDI road shoes and try SPDs on them!




Never said it was a good idea


----------



## Sunny Portrush (13 Feb 2014)

Hi Guys,

I bought the shoes from Sports Direct and they say that they are SPD, SPD-SL and Look compatible. I`ve now managed to actually get the cleat on so that`s some sort of success!!

I havent attached the pedals to my bike yet so haven`t been able to see if what I have done so far works. Obviously the cleats came with the pedals so should work but can I try and attach the shoe to the pedal without the pedal being attached to the bike or do you need the strength and leverage of the bike?

I know some of you will be giigling but i`m dead new to this clip-less lark!


----------



## vickster (13 Feb 2014)

Pedals on lowest tension and practice clipping in and out in your house leaning against a wall. Determine which foot will be your clippy one. Personally left for me, side of road side. But others use right. Depends which feels good for you


----------



## Chris Norton (13 Feb 2014)

I use spd's on road shoes. No problems but like you say, wouldn't like to go far walking in them.


----------



## Sunny Portrush (13 Feb 2014)

I do believe I`ve got it working so thanks for all the help. Even tho the pedals are not on the bike yet, I just loosened the tension and got the shoe to click in and out - wasn`t too confident clipping the shoe in as there didnt seem to be much of a "click" but that`s maybe cos the tension was off - will report back once the wind dies down and I actually manage to get out on my road bike!


----------



## nuttall1991 (15 Feb 2014)

Sunny Portrush said:


> Hi,
> 
> I purchased a pair of shoes and pedals with the notion of going clip-less. I checked to see that both were compatible (ie they both say they are SPD) but for the life of me, I can`t seem to build them up as the wee screws are not long enough.
> 
> ...




I didn't have any problems installing the cleats on my shoes (exactly the same as yours). I'd say discard that silver plate, don't know where you've got that from...


----------



## buggi (15 Feb 2014)

i have these. They are short! And a bugger to get in but once in there in and ok. Just make sure you have the plate the right way round before you put the cleat on top


----------



## Banjo (15 Feb 2014)

ColinJ said:


> PS If you can convince me that it is a good idea, I might take the Look cleats off my SIDI road shoes and try SPDs on them!


 Ive got some dhb road shoes with 2 hole SPD type cleats. They are completely non recessed and lethal to walk on .


----------



## migrantwing (15 Feb 2014)

I have Shimano Road shoes and use SPD cleats, with the adapters (below) to aid with walking.










Cleat covers (below) can be used that clip over the adapters to protect them and the SPD.






Here's a link:
Shimano stabilising Adapters


----------



## Peteaud (15 Feb 2014)

migrantwing said:


> I have Shimano Road shoes and use SPD cleats, with the adapters (below) to aid with walking.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think they only fir shoes that have both the 3 and 2 bolt patterns on them.


----------



## migrantwing (15 Feb 2014)

Peteaud said:


> I think they only fir shoes that have both the 3 and 2 bolt patterns on them.



Yes, that's right. There are three small 'tabs' that fit into the three holes on the shoes sole, but seeing as that the OP has shoes with both the two and three bolt pattern, these will work for him and his specific shoes. That said, if you wanted to have the cleat adapters fitted to shoes with only the two bolt holes (SPD), I'm sure that the small tabs could be filed off, so that the adapter would sit flush to the sole of the shoe. The cleats, when tightened, would hold down the adapters sufficiently for them to work, presumably.


----------



## Peteaud (15 Feb 2014)

migrantwing said:


> Yes, that's right. There are three small 'tabs' that fit into the three holes on the shoes sole, but seeing as that the OP has shoes with the two and three bolt pattern, these will work for him and his specific shoes.



sorry, didnt mean to imply that the op would have a problem.

more of an observation.


----------



## migrantwing (15 Feb 2014)

Peteaud said:


> sorry, didnt mean to imply that the op would have a problem.
> 
> more of an observation.



No problem, Peteaud 

Just trying to explain so that the OP understands what is what. It's confusing enough to explain and give advice to someone who isn't sure of what to do, even when I use this 'set-up' myself


----------



## outlash (15 Feb 2014)

migrantwing said:


> I have Shimano Road shoes and use SPD cleats, with the adapters (below) to aid with walking.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Never seen those before, I use SPD's on my road shoes (Shimano R088) and they can be tricky to walk on especially when it's wet (when is it not?) so I'll grab a set of these, thanks .


Tony.


----------



## ColinJ (15 Feb 2014)

outlash said:


> Never seen those before, I use SPD's on my road shoes (Shimano R088) and they can be tricky to walk on especially when it's wet (when is it not?) so I'll grab a set of these, thanks .


I'd never seen them either. If I don't put Look pedals back on my Cannondale, I might buy some SPD adaptors for my Sidi shoes instead to use with that bike. (I wear cheap Aldi SPD shoes most of the time.)


----------



## clockman (15 Feb 2014)

Banjo said:


> Ive got some dhb road shoes with 2 hole SPD type cleats. They are completely non recessed and lethal to walk on .


Your not wrong there! My shoes are Louis Garneau road shoes with SPD cleats. I've found it a good way to learn about clipless. I don't tend to walk too far, it's worse than blunt blades on ice skates!!!!


----------



## Simmer (15 Feb 2014)

They the muddy fox ones from sports direct ?

very bad design and the screws will be only just gripping in a weak thread (very soft cheap metal), I had a pair and on the first trip the cleat ripped out the shoe on one side. the soles also flexed and I could feel the cleat pressure on my sole as I pedaled,

Took them back for a refund and got some dhb shoes from Wiggle, well worth the extra £20 and difference in quality was huge.


----------



## 152l2 (17 Feb 2014)

> very bad design and the screws will be only just gripping in a weak thread (very soft cheap metal), I had a pair and on the first trip the cleat ripped out the shoe on one side. the soles also flexed and I could feel the cleat pressure on my sole as I pedalled,


Couldnt agree more. Exactly the same thing happened to mine. I took them into work the next day, made a new plate (out of metal not made from cheese) and replaced the allen screws with ones of the correct length.
I cannot wait to replace them.


----------



## HLaB (17 Feb 2014)

@Sunny Portrush have you hot the silver plate right, try rotating it by 90 deg and screwing the cleat bolts in. Its a compatible shoe but bear in mind without the cleat adapters pictured by Peataud it'll be like walking on ice off the bike


----------

